# Roamio Pro - sluggish and slow transfers



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I recently upgraded to a Pro for my primary TiVo, while copying recordings from my 4 tuner Roamio to the Pro, the pro got slow, during the transfers (from just a another single Roamio) changing channels was slow, basicly the entire UI was slow while navigating menus. On top of that, during the transfers, two of my Minis wouldn't connect to the Pro, C53 error I think not sure exactly buts it's the error indicating it couldn't find the pro.

The Pro is connected to gb Ethernet , two minis bt Moca, the Pro is the Moca gateway. I didn't try my third mini which connected by Ethernet.

I managed to get a little better menu response on the Pro by tuning its unused tuners to blank channels which seemed to help the pro slightly but only by a little. But it concerns me that a single 100mb basic Roamio MRV transfer totally bogged down the Pro.

Anyone else seen anything like this? I'm becoming concerned that the Pro isn't as good as I thought it should be. Fyi, I have a full managed Gb Ethernet switch that all my TiVos are connected to and I'm not seeing errors such as collisions, transmits or media errors at the connected ports is its not the network.

I'm reconsidering using the Pro as my Moca to Ethernet gateway, if one transfer from another TiVo, almost kills my Pro what's the point if having it? My former two 4 tuner Roamios never had a problem with recording transfers while servicing the Minis connected to them.

I have a few things I'm going to try network wise to see if I can get better performance but so far I'm becoming concerned that the Plus/Pro Roamios aren't as good as TiVo claims they are!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

eboydog said:


> I recently upgraded to a Pro for my primary TiVo, while copying recordings from my 4 tuner Roamio to the Pro, the pro got slow, during the transfers (from just a another single Roamio) changing channels was slow, basicly the entire UI was slow while navigating menus. On top of that, during the transfers, two of my Minis wouldn't connect to the Pro, C53 error I think not sure exactly buts it's the error indicating it couldn't find the pro.
> 
> The Pro is connected to gb Ethernet , two minis bt Moca, the Pro is the Moca gateway. I didn't try my third mini which connected by Ethernet.
> 
> ...


It's a known bug that was introduced in the last update. Too much CPU used in the transfers.

-Kevin


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

It isn't just transfers&#8230;since the update anytime my Roamio needs to "think" about anything the video and sometimes audio hiccups.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I even get this on my 100Mbit base Roamios. It's so bad, that it corrupts any recordings on either unit involved in a transfer, and makes trickplay, RR/FF, and many other function near impossible to use. I have to make sure I only do transfers when nobody is using either unit, and nothing is recording on either one.

It's ridiculous, IMO, that an update with such an issue got rolled.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> I even get this on my 100Mbit base Roamios. It's so bad, that it corrupts any recordings on either unit involved in a transfer, and makes trickplay, RR/FF, and many other function near impossible to use. I have to make sure I only do transfers when nobody is using either unit, and nothing is recording on either one.
> 
> It's ridiculous, IMO, that an update with such an issue got rolled.


Agreed. I seem to remember in a previous beta where they had the same issue. It's like the software is saying....hey CPU....take 100% of what you can give for the transfer, to heck with using anything else. Clearly the bug slipped back in.

I've been in a Tivo beta and wasn't impressed. I really think they need to allow more people with these types of configs or else these bugs will keep slipping into release software.

I'm also not optimistic that this is going to get fixed anytime soon.....which yes, makes using transfers almost impossible unless you queue them up overnight.

-Kevin


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

El Maestro said:


> It isn't just transferssince the update anytime my Roamio needs to "think" about anything the video and sometimes audio hiccups.


Yes, I forgot that too as during the transfer the video stuttered.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes they pretty much borked some things with the last update. I'm surprised they have not had another update to fix those issues yet.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Yes they pretty much borked some things with the last update. I'm surprised they have not had another update to fix those issues yet.


Can I quote you on that? Oh, wait a minute, I just did...

Is it just me, or has TiVoMargret's presence here vaporized, and her twitter feed been erratic and minimal, at best?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

She's resting up for the next release


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got a Tivio Roamio Pro along with a Tivo Mini and this combo is unusable after the last update. The Tivo Roamio becomes overburdened presumably due to CPU usage any time the Mini is watching a stream. The UI on the Roamio gets very slow and recordings will start to glitch. If the CPU burden continues, the Mini will disconnect and sometimes the Roamio will reboot.

I originally thought that there was an issue with the cable company and I got a new cable run from the pole and the signal levels are perfect now but there are still issues with the Roamio. It seems to run fine as long as the Mini isn't connected and streaming isn't happening. This doesn't seem to be a networking issue since pings to both the mini and roamio are fine with a 1024 size data packet. I'm using CAT5 connections between the two devices to a switch rather than using the Coax connection.

Is there any way to go back a revision or something on the software to get this system working again?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've not run into any issues in my setup when streaming to the Mini. It's only from a PC that I have issues. I can stream to three Minis concurrently and my Roamio Pro is still fine.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm wondering if I have a problem unrelated to the code bug then. I've unplugged the Mini temporarily and still have the occasional issue with channels stuttering after prolonged activity -- switching channels to another and back fixes the problem. Turning off the mini seems to have fixed the rest of the problems. If multiple mini's isn't causing an issue then I'll report it to Tivo and maybe get a warranty replacement. It just seemed like the problem was the same as the original reported one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The OP mentioned issues while transferring but I don't think they mentioned anything about issues while streaming.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The OP mentioned issues while transferring but I don't think they mentioned anything about issues while streaming.


My connected Minis are fine unless I start a transfer on the pro, Mini's will connect and the Pro's UI acts slower than a series 3.

I haven't tried a transfer from my PC which since they are both Gb, it will be interesting. Overall I'm happy to have 6 tuners but very disappointed with this bug but hopefully fixes are on the horizon?


----------



## andrewket (Jan 27, 2002)

I transfer a lot of programs to my iPad using the TiVo app. While it has always been slower than I think it should be, recently I've ended up with corrupted shows on the iPad. And I only discovered this while I was sitting on a plane with nothing else to do. Very annoying. The value prop for TiVo is dwindling fast.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I am also seeing corrupted transfers on my ipad. I'll be playing a video and it will just stop. Sometimes I can seek past the stop spot but other times I can't. The really annoying thing is that the app always starts play where it left off....which is seconds before the spot that stops. I can't seek or go back to the beginning or anything. Even rebooting the ipad doesn't allow me to get control of the playback position. The app needs some serious stability improvements, and it needs to handle this stuff better.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

andrewket said:


> I transfer a lot of programs to my iPad using the TiVo app. While it has always been slower than I think it should be, recently I've ended up with corrupted shows on the iPad. And I only discovered this while I was sitting on a plane with nothing else to do. Very annoying. The value prop for TiVo is dwindling fast.


What quality level download was that? I've run into that problem before using lowest quality level but so far no problems with medium or high.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> What quality level download was that? I've run into that problem before using lowest quality level but so far no problems with medium or high.


I believe there is two different types of transfers being discussed, I'm talking about transfering recordings from a Roamio basic to a Pro. The IOS Stream app is much, much slower as it's limited by ISP upstream limits which are usually very slow and the proxy servers that Tivo utilizes with the Stream product.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

eboydog said:


> I believe there is two different types of transfers being discussed, I'm talking about transfering recordings from a Roamio basic to a Pro.  The IOS Stream app is much, much slower as it's limited by ISP upstream limits which are usually very slow and the proxy servers that Tivo utilizes with the Stream product.


 I was referring to the quoted post by user about transferring shows to an iPad for use on a plane, which presumably means in home transfers to iPad before getting on a plane in which case the proxy server is not in the picture. But yes, the Stream transfers are way off topic in this thread.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, the stream talk is OT here, sorry about that. 

I do think think a lot of these issues are connected: the Roamio CPU cannot negotiate transfers (or any other multitasking). This is present while playing video but can happen at any time. Not only are the transfers sluggish but sometimes the resulting video is corrupted in some way, and tivo's own app even has trouble playing the transferred video. 

This is all since the spring update. Something about that update changed how the Roamio "thinks", multitasks, and moves data around. I would like to see this fixed at some point.


----------

